# NAT unter Windows XP



## Neals (20 Januar 2010)

Naja, Ethernet-IP-TCP nehm ich jetzt mal als Feldbus. Fand keinen besseren Bereich um darin das Thema zu erstellen.

Get um NAT, NativeAddressTranslation, Adressumsetzung.
Das was jeder übliche Router heutzutage zwischen Internet und Heimnetzwerk betreibt.

Ich möchte gerne einen Windows XP Rechner dazu bringen, NAT zu betreiben. Routen kann er ja!

Externes Netz: 10.27.0.0 - 255.255.0.0
Internes Netz: 192.168.0.0 - 255.255.255.0

Habe die Routen eingestellt mit:

```
# ------------------------------
# Einstellungen auf WinXP
# ------------------------------
# Registry IPEnableRouter = 1
# HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\IPEnableRouter=1
#
route add 10.27.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 10.27.2.6 metric 2 if 3
route add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.27.2.6 metric 2 if 2
# -p für ein permanentes Hinzufügen
```
Die Daten werden auch geroutet, das ist nicht das Problem. Aber damit die Rechner im Externen Netz wissen, dass sie die Antwort an den "Router" schicken sollen, muss die Adresse gegen die des Routers ausgetauscht werden.

Habe mit netsh>routing>ip>nat es wie folgt versucht:

```
# ------------------------------
# NAT-Konfiguration auf WinXP
# ------------------------------
#
net stop remoteaccess
#
netsh>routing>ip>nat>
# uninstall
# install
#
# Schnittstelle Intern 192.168.0.1
#
add interface name=“Intern“ mode=full # mode=private
add addressrange name=“Intern“ start=192.168.0.1 end=192.168.0.254 mask=255.255.255.0
#
# Schnittstelle Extern 10.27.2.6
#
add interface name=”Extern” mode=full
add addressrange name=”Extern” start=10.27.0.1 end=10.27.255.254 mask=255.255.0.0
#
net start remoteaccess
#
```


----------



## Neals (20 Januar 2010)

Die Lösung ist der Service für die "Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung". Der muss aus.


----------

